# baby pigeons on top of my ac



## pige pige (Jun 1, 2014)

so i found 2 pigeon babies at the top of my ac new born(2-3 days old).i started feeding the younger one at nights(their mother still feeds them).its been i dont know 10-12 days im feeding that baby pigeon at nights whenever he sees me he starts to flap his wings and make noises as he is asking for food(i guess)he always comes near me i love him but i cant keep him as a pet and on the other hand his older brother do not likes me i know that because he tries to bite me everytime i try to reach for his brother or near him.my question is younger baby is not scared of me he comes near me or you can say he is not afraid of humans so is that a problem i mean when he will be on his own in future will he be safe?btw i feed him sweet corn he definetly loves them.how to check if he is thirsty?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

As much as the smaller baby loves you, he needs to be bonded to his kind and his parents, who will teach him the ways of life. It is best not to tame him. At this point, the parents slowly teach him to fly and find food, and become independent. It is crucial not to upset this natural weaning process.
Once he is his independent self, maybe he will come to visit you, and bond with you. But till then, my opinion is to let the parents take care of him.
The bigger brother is more intelligent, and hence wary of humans. The little one seems to be the social and trusting type. Feeding may not be a problem, but take care not to get too attached. 
Thanks for caring!


----------



## pige pige (Jun 1, 2014)

thanks for the reply kunju I guess you are right I will try not to get too attached.


----------

